# lowes



## Bossman 92 (Sep 27, 2006)

I am trying to bid on a lowes parking lot, but need some help. The lot is 200,000 sf plus a fenced in area in the back. I can easily handel this lot but don't know what to charge. By breaking the lot down into 3 sections it would be easy to do, just windrow everything. Should i price by plow, or by the hour? I know the idiots who plowed 2 years ago, they charged $25 an hour and ran 3 trucks. They said even then it took almost 4 hours???

What do you guys think? We typically dont get more than a few inches at a time.

Thanks
Andrew


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

You are the contractor. Bid the job by the push. 
They should pay you more if you go slow?.
Should they pay you less if you go faster or get new and bigger equipment? 
Why would you want to get paid less when you are spending more money to become more efficient?

Bid it by the Hr and you will have proublems, they will think you are taking to long to clear the lot.
By the push and they will not care how long it takes.


----------



## Bossman 92 (Sep 27, 2006)

What depth do you break your prices down at? 1-3 3-6 0r 1-4 4-6 or what? Like i said it's an easy lot, long and narrow and pleanty of places to put snow. I could easily handle 6" without much trouble.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

How ever you want to break it down.

Most places have a 2" trigger. find out what they want.

I charge the same for 2" as I do for 10" ( some think 10" this is to much)
(each customer is different, as is their lot and location.)
Any thing over 10" is covered in a storm clause.
The price basically doubles for plowing but salt stays the same.
This way the customer knows how much it is going to cost, so they can budget for it.

It's all in what you feel comfortable with or works out the best for both you and the customer. Read a few posts on this subject. 
A few guys have have broken things down to the inch with their prices.

Good luck..


----------



## Bossman 92 (Sep 27, 2006)

Finally someone that does the same as me. I have buddys that break it down by 2-3" amounts, that is confusing for the customer. One price is usually easier for everyone.

thanks it's always nice to hear what you guys think. payup


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Bossman 92 said:


> Finally someone that does the same as me. I have buddys that break it down by 2-3" amounts, that is confusing for the customer. One price is usually easier for everyone.
> 
> thanks it's always nice to hear what you guys think. payup


lol. Just wait a while I'm sure you are going have some more input on this..:waving:

I have found that I no longer have to argue with customers about how much snow fell in the lot or you charged me to much. etc, etc.


----------



## Bossman 92 (Sep 27, 2006)

I am not argueing with someone over an inch of snow. what would you charge for this lot?


----------



## DugHD (Nov 1, 2005)

we bid our big box stores by the year. plow , salt , sand , whatever. Could you try that? Its easy for everyone, they can make there budget and you know whats coming in for cash flow. doug


----------



## Bossman 92 (Sep 27, 2006)

I actually just talked to the mrg and she said that they want a per event deal. which is fine, I don't want scare them with a high bid, and we are due for a good year. payup 
If I had to do a yearly deal I would be pretty high, because I have that feelin xysport


----------



## Bossman 92 (Sep 27, 2006)

OK if I can plow an acre an hour on a average lot with 4" how much longer will it take on a bigger lot like wallmart? I have measured it and walked it over did the math over and over I just want to look at it from different points of view. thanks to all for helping


----------



## Plow Meister (Oct 16, 2001)

I used to plow all the Lowe's in my area. That was a few years ago. I had three of their stores. We parked a loader at each location. There were also up to three trucks working at each snow. One of the truck drivers would also jump into the loader and operate. The first year I kept salt on sight per the managers request. I argued with him but lost. The following spring he saw the bix white spot of nasty looking asphalt and was pissed. After a quick reminder of our previous conversations solved that problem.

Anyways, we billed Lowe's on a Per Push basis plus salt. Each lot was the same size, more or less. They all wanted the lots to look perfect so we had to be out there as soon as there was 2" on the ground. We plowed every 2" and salted accordingly. We charged $750.00 for 2" of snow plus $180 per ton for salt. They used about 2 - 3 ton of salt per event. Each event we probably pushed 2 or 3 times. Plus, they ALWAYS paid on time.

One thing... Make sure you have insurance as well as PROOF of insurance. They always asked me to send a cert of insurance to each store.


----------



## JRSlawn (Jan 15, 2004)

what location are you plowing my buddy is a manager and I might be able to hook you up. Let me know.


----------



## Bossman 92 (Sep 27, 2006)

I have ins and proof. Is that the going rate for salt per ton? This will be the first year not using bags. xysport  I am working on bids for wallmart and lowes, and was going to ask the going rate of salt. Everyone around here uses bags, for $15 a 80 lb bag or 375 a ton. I can get salt for 60 a ton.


----------



## Bossman 92 (Sep 27, 2006)

New Philadelphia


----------



## Plow Meister (Oct 16, 2001)

I pay around $50 tp $60 per ton. I just triple my cost. Plus, I was using V-boxes. No way would I attempt salting that much lot with a tailgate spreader.


----------



## Bossman 92 (Sep 27, 2006)

you and me both. I am putting down 2 tons per event, all in bags, or i should say was xysport


----------



## Bossman 92 (Sep 27, 2006)

Hey JR were you intersted in my tg spreader?


----------



## Bossman 92 (Sep 27, 2006)

Hey Meistro, how large are your lots? mine are about 200,000 sf


----------



## Plow Meister (Oct 16, 2001)

I'd say that was about right. I don't do them any more. I had them for 2 years then their lawn care provider asked for the snow removal contract. Since I don't do lawn care, Lowe's went with the other company.


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

Im doing two lowes in Michigan, Kind of weid.... our lots are about 200,000 sq fft . We get $800 for over 3" only $140.00 per ton but we put down 5-6 tons


----------



## Troybaseball21 (Nov 3, 2006)

*Insurance?*

What form of insurance are we talking about. Just the standard full coverage auto insurance or some other special insurance?


----------



## Plow Meister (Oct 16, 2001)

You need to have commercial liability insurance. Depending on the size of your operation and location it can cost form $1000 per year to... well... a lot more.


----------

